

Free Text Editors to Open Large Text files - johnastuntz
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/08/free-text-editors-to-open-large-text.html

======
kashif
Why is this story getting any upvotes?

~~~
balac
because it must be interesting to at least a few people.

